# Interviews with old dogman!!!



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I found this on the net while surfing and searching for APBT dogs enz....

APBT DOGMAN HISTORY


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

:goodpost: Great lil history lesson. Thanks for finding and sharing.


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks! Enjoyed, been to Lester's shows, with dogs, top dog man!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

it was zebo's event with greaser, that i thought wasa the homer deal,

after 30min they werre gonna pick up


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a flipcart and when you click on the pic, you can read the story of the dog
APBT GAMEDOG HISTORY


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

YouTube is full of interviews if ya know where to look


----------

